# leasing from Weyerhaeuser or Rayonier



## oldfatbubba (Apr 22, 2018)

I would love to hear feedback from anyone that has previously or is currently leasing land from either of these two companies.  How was the experience?


----------



## baddave (Apr 22, 2018)

i lease 84 ac.in taliaferro .. no real bad experiences .. they can send some real hate mail if you're close on time for payment .. and i know it might not mean much, but the people that replanted( about 7 yr ago) had to be drunk .. made all kinds of s-curves .. seen this land cut and replanted now 3 times in last 45 years


----------



## oldfatbubba (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks, Dave.  Which company is it?  Have they ever cut it during hunting season?


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Apr 26, 2018)

Your experience with either timber company depends largely on the forester assigned to manage your lease. Most are courteous and professional but are there to dictate corporate pricing and collect your money. He/she has little flexibility to negotiate lease rates, get roads repaired, or gate roads. But they can at least help mitigate to some degree if there is a problem.

Weyerhaeuser's forest management practices (harvest, planting, timber stand improvement) show more consideration for wildlife habitat. Not so for Rayonier. Rayonier's forest management practices show little regard for wildlife habitat or for how their practices impact your hunt club. That is not a criticism. Just my experience. But a good forester can make it a worthwhile endeavor to lease from Rayonier despite their poor wildlife management practices.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Apr 26, 2018)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> Your experience with either timber company depends largely on the forester assigned to manage your lease. Most are courteous and professional but are there to dictate corporate pricing and collect your money. He/she has little flexibility to negotiate lease rates, get roads repaired, or gate roads. But they can at least help mitigate to some degree if there is a problem.
> 
> Weyerhaeuser's forest management practices (harvest, planting, timber stand improvement) show more consideration for wildlife habitat. Not so for Rayonier. Rayonier's forest management practices show little regard for wildlife habitat or for how their practices impact your hunt club. That is not a criticism. Just my experience. But a good forester can make it a worthwhile endeavor to lease from Rayonier despite their poor wildlife management practices.


 
Thank you.  Very helpful!


----------

